
Readings in conflict-free replicated data types - deegles
http://christophermeiklejohn.com/crdt/2014/07/22/readings-in-crdts.html
======
ahelwer
From the first section, I'd personally recommend only reading the two 2011
papers by Shapiro et al. The other three just rehash descriptions of the same
TreeDoc data structure, and are only interesting if you want to get some
historical context behind the idea (upshot: recent developments were motivated
by collaborative text editing). The list also ignores Baquero et al's earlier
work on state-based CRDTs (also only relevant if you care about historical
context).

Also, I've been working on putting together the CRDT wiki page[0]. I'd love to
hear feedback on the talk page!

[0] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conflict-
free_replicated_data_type)

~~~
cmeiklejohn
I wouldn't say "ignored", given that implies I purposefully omitted the
article. I merely forgot to add them.

Pull requests welcome!
[https://github.com/cmeiklejohn/cmeiklejohn.github.io](https://github.com/cmeiklejohn/cmeiklejohn.github.io)

------
jorangreef
Not in the list, but the paper that first helped me to understand and
implement CRDTs was [Replicated abstract data types: Building blocks for
collaborative
applications]([http://www.cs.rice.edu/~mj6/papers/jpdc11.pdf](http://www.cs.rice.edu/~mj6/papers/jpdc11.pdf))
by Hyun-Gul Roh and colleagues.

On a separate note, one of the best insights I came across regarding
implementation, was to optimize for remote operations, since these are applied
many times more than local operations.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Pull requests welcome!
[https://github.com/cmeiklejohn/cmeiklejohn.github.io](https://github.com/cmeiklejohn/cmeiklejohn.github.io)

------
tsantero
I doubt the author has read even half of the papers he listed.

~~~
tsantero
now this looks like someone who actually knows some computer science:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BmkxqS_CIAApWeb.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BmkxqS_CIAApWeb.jpg)

